# safe to drive without underbody plastics?



## LiKe_WhOa! (Mar 19, 2003)

is it safe to drive without that center piece of underbody plastic under the header/engine? i'm tired of wasting money on that stupid thing cause it keeps getting ripped off over speed bumps and dips and crap...


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

My E36 M3/4 also had the same problem. The is an aftermarket company that made the underside piece out of aluminum, which really stayed on. I just wish I could remenber the company. Maybe someone else will know. 

I do prefer the underside piece for a little bit more protection under the front end.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

JT Design makes an aluminum under panel. http://www.jt-designs.com

I know a few people that run with out one though


----------



## RedmondRocket (Mar 24, 2003)

*My underpanels are all held with zipties*

I have supplemented the security of my underpanels by tying them all with multiple zipties....I used screws for a little while but they just pulled out or tore off...so far all zipties are still in place


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Definitely get it. It's a solid piece and well worth it. It's one of the first mods I did to my car.

Gio


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

I dont have any underbody pieces because of the aftercooler. The only pieces I have are the ones under the fog lights. Never had a problem without it.


----------



## spedhere (May 1, 2003)

The only thing I can think of is you lose some protection for the steering rack from road debris, and maybe some unwanted air-flow buffeting around under the car at high speeds.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

My independant mechanic mentioned a metal replacement piece, but I don't know what it costs or where they get it from. I can find out if you have some reason not to like the one mentioned above.


----------



## laineyM3 (Jul 3, 2002)

I haven't had mine on for about a year now and know a lot of people who don't have it. No problems. The only aftermarket one I know about is the JTD one mentioned above. 

I'm actually glad that I dont have it on, makes it easier to work on the car when you have to change stuff underneath :thumbup:


----------

